# Looking for BBA



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's right I'm looking for BBA.

The reason being obviously I don't have any. But more importantly Pedro and I will try to write aquarium history by proving that Red Lizards and/or Garra sp. do eat BBA. Or not proving.

If these 2 fish, or one of them, does eat BBA then we should assume that no other algae stands a chance. BBA growing on Malayan wood cannot be removed even with a wire brush on a Dremel tool so if a fish actually eats it that is indeed something to be excited about.

Also the one time Pedro aquired some plants with BBA on them he dropped them in one of his tanks and the BBA disappeared in less than a day. A magic touch indeed, but it didn't help with our plans to experiment with it.

So, does anyone have BBA to spare?

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have serious BBA issues... you can have all you want!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Please keep us informed on their food choices!


----------

